# ASX Fundamental Financial Data



## Chumplybum (20 November 2006)

hi,

i'm trying to track down ASX Fundamental financial data such as Total Revenue, Depreciation, Amortisation, NPAT etc (pretty much everything you'd normally find on a statement of financial position and balance sheet)... so far, the best ones that i've found are the ninemsn site and ascii-data.com, the ninemsn site has the type of data i'm after but doesn't really go back far enough and is a bit difficult gather for all the ASX listed companies, the ascii-data site has some data that i can use, but not enough. Does anyone know of a CD that i can purchase (without having to buy other data) or a website that has the info i'm after???

any help would be great..

cheers

Mark


----------

